
Postgres tips for optimizing Django and Python performance - craigkerstiens
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2020/05/20/postgres-tips-for-django-and-python/
======
mattbillenstein
Don't use ORMs - I'd say, mostly, don't use Django - it's the Rails of the
Python ecosystem. The app you end up with in the long run is a mess of
spaghetti and tightly coupled models, schemas, and business logic.

